# I just need someone to make some small photoshop changes for my bands ep!



## teamSKDM (Sep 26, 2012)

title say it all, if someone who could add a tear to a statue on our ep, and maybe throw in some moonlight on the statue, thatd be awesome! and a big help to my band namaste!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 29, 2012)

I could help you out dude! PM me!


----------

